# Jerry Quarry



## Tames D (Jul 5, 2016)

This was painful for me to watch. I stumbled across this while looking for something else. Jerry was my neighbor when I was a teenager. One of the best people I ever knew. He had a lot of influence on me when I was young. I saw him come home beat up and battered after fighting the biggest names in Boxing, Ali, Frazier, Ellis etc. 
He was the best fighter to never win the heavyweight  crown. But a true champion. A great human being.


----------

